
Yelp Now Has Court Permission to Change Business Ratings for Money - boynamedsue
http://www.sfweekly.com/foodie/2014/09/05/yelp-now-has-court-permission-to-change-business-ratings-for-money-dont-forget-it
======
jgeorge
As outlined in Oolon Coluphid's latest blockbuster, "Well, That About Sums It
Up For Yelp"

